# Planned South Korean Skyscraper



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2011)

Dutch Architectural firm has designed this for South Korea developer. WTF!?


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, so unique


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2011)

What the hell is that?

Some kind of spin-off of the World Trade center attacks or something?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2011)

To me it looks like a disaster just waiting to happen.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> Some kind of spin-off of the World Trade center attacks or something?



Don't be silly. If that were the case there would have to be more than just a passing resemblance. Right?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2011)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 10, 2011)

The architect thought it would be a good 'Korea' move !

Personaly I hope this a wind up...and a pretty bl**dy poor one at that !


----------



## Florence (Dec 10, 2011)

Heavily influenced by his childhood LEGO building days no doubt.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmmm.  (and that's all I'm gonna say on that without a good night's sleep, a couple or three Excedrin, and a verifiable back-story/reasoning behind that...as of now, I'll just say its ....unique, and not necessarily to my liking, but I didn't pay for it, so...)


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 10, 2011)

Kinda like it


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2011)

really


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2011)

Forgive me.....real or not real.....it looks F**king stupid to me.....


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> really


Reminds me of Habitat by Moshie Safde ,


----------



## javlin (Dec 11, 2011)

Well they might have something erected faster than we can stateside due to all the regulations for the 9/11 Memorial? The region that most find offense to is suppose to be an actual area of movement and work.That area is suppose to be clouds..


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2011)

The main question is 'why'? I have to admit that I suspect photoshopping 8) here but, if that is not the case then the Dutch engineers have been on a little too much pot
John


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like a Brog space ship collided with it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Reminds me of Habitat by Moshie Safde ,



Now that looks like a brazilian slum.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2011)

WTF??


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> WTF??




Think Milton Keynes !!

John


----------

